# Would you wear it?



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

Love this cardigan. One day I'll make it. What do you think about it? Would you wear it?


----------



## Nanny Val (Oct 10, 2012)

Very nice but I'm sorry I would not wear it.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I would if I weighed 100 lbs. but I am overweight and it would make me look even larger, I think. But I do like it.


----------



## chubs (Nov 5, 2011)

no but I "couldn't" wear her pants and shoes either.LOL


----------



## BMFleming (Jun 27, 2013)

My sister made one for me many years ago and I liked it till it got too small.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I would absolutely wear it I love it. By the way I'm not skinny.


----------



## MargieA (Jan 25, 2012)

My mother made me a similar sweater/jacket when I was in my 30's. None of my daughters want to wear it now.
But, Yes, I would wear one, definitely, if I was 40 years younger and thin like this young woman. She and the jacket are very pretty.


----------



## k1p1granny (Feb 9, 2016)

I like it and would wear it if I had the models figure. (Sigh) ????


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

In a minute I would. Pants and shoes no.


----------



## purler (Oct 11, 2011)

If I looked like that yes . A white one with a bikini underneath x


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

onegrannygoose said:


> I would absolutely wear it I love it. By the way I'm not skinny.


great! I'm sure you'll look great!


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Never. Also never the shoes and pants.


----------



## PatriciaDF (Jan 29, 2011)

I would probably wear a shorter one. Maybe jacket length. Not the tights. Those are for very thin people, and I am definitely thin anymore!
Meant to say definitely NOT thin.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Touch to long but I like it


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I think it's beautiful, and looks fabulous on this slim young model.
It's a little too "out there" for my subdued personality though. :sm17:


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

laurelarts said:


> I would if I weighed 100 lbs. but I am overweight and it would make me look even larger, I think. But I do like it.


I think thigh-length would be great :sm24:


----------



## anabanana (Mar 24, 2013)

Flashback from high school! ????(The granny squares, made by my lovely grandma❤, not the outfit.)


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

No, I wouldn't, but if I were slimmer, I might.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

janegreen said:


> Love this cardigan. One day I'll make it. What do you think about it? Would you wear it?


Absolutely, but in different, coordinated colors. The right colors can make it flattering for fluffier women.


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

I love it for the craft/art.


----------



## henderpag (Dec 15, 2013)

If I had the figure I would certainly wear it. I love the vivid colours.


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

chubs said:


> no but I "couldn't" wear her pants and shoes either.LOL


especially her shoes!Two min and I'm dead LOL


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

Artbarn said:


> Absolutely, but in different, coordinated colors. The right colors can make it flattering for fluffier women.


totally agree!


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

As a blanket, yes.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

since I avoid granny squares in any form or color combo...no....but the jacket is very 'bog coat-ish' which I wear all the time... but, even then, if you like it, you should make one.... we each have our own style and we should each enjoy the things we love...


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

No.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

I had a granny square vest ...blasted thing got hung on everything. I gave it to my cousin who finished it off. It had broken threads, picks and pulls all over it...past repairing.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

I had something similar in the 1960's but wouldn't dare wear anything like it now.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

No


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I would if I weighed 100 lbs. but I am overweight and it would make me look even larger, I think. But I do like it.


Haha, I was going to say if I looked like the model I would wear it.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Artbarn said:


> Absolutely, but in different, coordinated colors. The right colors can make it flattering for fluffier women.


You are probably correct my friend.


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

deemail said:


> since I avoid granny squares in any form or color combo...no....but the jacket is very 'bog coat-ish' which I wear all the time... but, even then, if you like it, you should make one.... we each have our own style and we should each enjoy the things we love...


Thanks :-*


----------



## somnus (Dec 30, 2014)

I'd wear it don't care what shape or age I am, I love the colours!!


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

henderpag said:


> If I had the figure I would certainly wear it. I love the vivid colours.


Me too


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

kdpa07734 said:


> I had a granny square vest ...blasted thing got hung on everything. I gave it to my cousin who finished it off. It had broken threads, picks and pulls all over it...past repairing.


It would be great to see it!


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

somnus said:


> I'd wear it don't care what shape or age I am, I love the colours!!


great! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Agree :sm01:


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

I admire it for the work involved but I wouldn't wear it.


----------



## Sealcookie (Nov 11, 2015)

Nope those squares would have to be a lot bigger.


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

Maybe in the late '70's but now I would feel like I was wearing an afghan.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

Do you have a pattern?


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

onegrannygoose said:


> Do you have a pattern?


Just search for granny squares pattern and how to join granny squares in Google. There are a lot of tutorials!


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

No, not for me.


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

charbaby said:


> Maybe in the late '70's but now I would feel like I was wearing an afghan.


Hahah True :sm09: :sm24:


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

I might have worn it 40 years ago, when granny square clothing was so popular, but not now.


----------



## Galaxy Knitter (Apr 12, 2015)

If only I had a figure like that again !!!! I was 103 - 107 pounds in my early twenties! The men I worked with convinced me to give blood. So I got in line. When it was my turn, the nurse said, "How much do you weigh?" I said, "About 105." She said, "Well that was easy; you have to weigh over 110 to give blood." So I was off the hook! Now I'm fat in my late 50's. So, yes, I would wear it, if I was thin.


----------



## Peggan (Aug 19, 2016)

It is beautiful and looks great on the thin young model. I would not wear anything this long. Somewhere recently I saw a shorter version of this (made from granny squares) and I think I would wear the shorter version.


----------



## susanrs1 (Mar 21, 2011)

No, not a fan of the granny square.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

No, it's definitely something I would not wear.


----------



## deemail (Jan 25, 2011)

Peggan said:


> It is beautiful and looks great on the thin young model. I would not wear anything this long. Somewhere recently I saw a shorter version of this (made from granny squares) and I think I would wear the shorter version.


don't be afraid of length....it will make you look taller IF the two pcs under it (top/skirt or top/pants) are the same color.... I'm tall so I wear mine even longer than this.... I have one full-length navy blue sweater that I always travel with because I can use it as a robe in the morning, for a cover up on the way to the pool and if necessary, as a dressy coat for dinner..... long is good...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sure, if it was a tad bit shorter.

I crocheted a top somewhat similar back in the early 70s and wore it a lot!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Nanny Val said:


> Very nice but I'm sorry I would not wear it.


I wouldn't wear it either. I think it's lovely but just not my style.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

I once made a pullover like this. I wore it occasionally, then gave it away.


----------



## Fricia (Jul 27, 2016)

No, I don't care for granny squares.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

I like it but I don't think I would be bold enough to wear it where I live.
Common fashion for women over 50 her is black,navy,Brown maybe light blue or pink occasionally.
Very boring !


----------



## chicky721 (Jun 13, 2016)

Gorgeous colors for a afghan. No not my style either. :sm01:


----------



## seeka (Jun 9, 2016)

yes, I would definately wear it. I am short, so it would be long on me, but I still would look very cute in it!


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

Yes I would wear it. I love it.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

Yes, I would wear it.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

No, not the pants or the shoes either!


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

I would love to wear it in a heartbeat...a friend"s mom actually made it for her and it's awesome


----------



## Fireweedbeads (Feb 5, 2016)

Sure! I love all the colors!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

It is pretty. I'd kill for that model's body!


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

I had one I made many many years ago when I was a teenager and just started to learn to crochet. Mine was in autumnal colours.

Jo


----------



## mlab (Apr 10, 2016)

Only on the day that I have that waistline!!!


----------



## ducky195502 (May 2, 2012)

Yes in a heartbeat but not the shoes or pants I'm too fat. But I would make it if I crochet better


----------



## ducky195502 (May 2, 2012)

Yes in a heartbeat but not the shoes or pants I'm too fat. But I would make it if I crochet better


----------



## marywallis (Mar 18, 2012)

Love this, love the colors, but I might make background deep maroon, or deep purple, and then change other colors to blend. Is this a pattern somewhere any one know??? Mw


----------



## GrandmaSuzy (Nov 15, 2016)

laurelarts said:


> I would if I weighed 100 lbs. but I am overweight and it would make me look even larger, I think. But I do like it.


I really don't care for Granny Square garments. To me, it looks like an afghan gone rogue. Sorry.

Suzy in Southern Illinois


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

too busy for me


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

I would wear it.


----------



## ducky195502 (May 2, 2012)

LW5299 red heart free pattern coatigan in grannies free crochet pattern


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I would wear the jacket now and I would wear the rest of the outfit if I was 30 years younger.


----------



## Cherspradlin (Nov 4, 2015)

You're not too old to wear this outfit! I have the same pants and wear anywhere except church. Usually with a long jacket. Love the one in the pic! Yes I would wear it.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

It is pretty. My mom made dozens of these in the 1970s. I would wear a shorter version.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

A shorter version, yes.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

No, I wouldn't wear it.


----------



## Susanc241 (Nov 13, 2013)

Style wise, yes. Colour wise, no!


----------



## annastarzia (Jul 5, 2012)

Wow that's fabulous and the shoes too go with the pants !


----------



## JackieS (Jul 6, 2011)

I absolutely would, but would modify the colors a bit.


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Not cold enough in Florida for that...but yes i would wear it..


----------



## houlahan (Mar 3, 2013)

Not now. Maybe many moons ago, when I was a young thing. :sm24: :sm08:


----------



## Grannie maggie (Oct 30, 2012)

Its lovely but I couldn't wear it. Too large and too old :sm03: :sm25:


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

It's a bit too "busy" looking for my taste.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

If I were young, tall and with that body...maybe.


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

I love it but wear it not sure?? shoes an pants no way!!


----------



## Deanie1129 (Jan 10, 2016)

I would definitely wear it. I am in the process of making a shorter version. Absolutely love the look. P.s. I'm not small, lol


----------



## ellenpran (Oct 20, 2012)

I would wear this cardigan. They seem to be coming back in style. For a break from knitting I just knit a granny square afghan. Saw some of these granny square jackets on pinterest and fell on love with some of them. I love color, so this will be a lot of fun making. :sm24:


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

While knitting with a few friends in Panera's a while ago, I saw a young woman wearing a coat very similar to this one. I approached her, complimented her on her coat. I asked her to stop by our table to show the others in my group. We asked her about her coat, she told us her mother made it and she loved it. It all boils down to one's personal taste. I would consider making a shorter version for myself, probably with different colors.


----------



## PGreene (Sep 1, 2011)

No,reminds me too much of an afghan!!!


----------



## marciawm (Jun 2, 2015)

If I had the models figure, I might, but my answer is no.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

Maybe, but at home and reversed to watch TV.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

A lot of work went into that. Sorry, but I wouldn't wear it (looks like my mother's afghan).


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

I love it, pants and shoes too. Love the colors over the black top and pants.


----------



## LUVCRAFTS (Feb 6, 2013)

Yes, just jacket length. Love this.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

i would even if it was just worn as a robe.


----------



## sassy22 (Sep 29, 2012)

No.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

I would wear the pants with a tunic on top and the shoes with lower heels, but not the coat. Maybe with more subdue colors and a few inches shorter.


----------



## JennaO (Jul 12, 2012)

Only if I could still wear my tie-dyed bell bottoms.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Ditto!


Nanny Val said:


> Very nice but I'm sorry I would not wear it.


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

No thanks.


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

I would wear it.


----------



## Torticollus (Dec 3, 2011)

In a word, no.


----------



## lharris1952 (Jan 8, 2012)

The jacket or the pants? No.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

No. People would think an awning fell on me.


----------



## lisab296 (Jan 28, 2017)

Love it! I would make it a little shorter for myself as I am short but it's beautiful!


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

NO!


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

Never, although I love the slacks and shoes and would wear them in a heartbeat


----------



## Audreyjean (Oct 24, 2011)

Definitely!


----------



## anniecat (Aug 29, 2011)

The work you did was exquiste, but I myself would not wear it. No my style


----------



## Metrogal (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh definitely I would. Love it, and I'd wear the pants and shoes too.


----------



## Oma 7 (May 11, 2013)

Young again, oh yes!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

That has been around for MANY years
Not my style and OHHHH putting all the sqs together,,,, uh no


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Probably not but that's because I don't like to stand out in a crowd.


----------



## laurataylor08 (Dec 15, 2014)

I agree with everyone else...if I looked like the model I would wear it...I don't like the colors though


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

janegreen said:


> Love this cardigan. One day I'll make it. What do you think about it? Would you wear it?


It is indeed beautiful! I am way to short to wear something like this.


----------



## Leonne (Jun 4, 2011)

Go girl!


----------



## Leonne (Jun 4, 2011)

It's very artistic. Yes I would wear it with a black knee length sweater, tights and black boots. And of course a tam hat. I then will be ready for anything.


----------



## MashaBistitchual (Aug 3, 2016)

I wouldn't wear it. Too loud and too many holes. Granny squares are more decorative than practical to me.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Do you have any idea how heavy that would be? Think double size bedspread.


----------



## saukvillesu (Jan 10, 2013)

I do love the colors, but not so fond of clothing (for me) out of crochet squares (if my assumption is correct).


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I think you would have to be pencil thin to wear that. Not me!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

joycevv said:


> I think you would have to be pencil thin to wear that. Not me!


And at the very least average height!


----------



## maryfrommanteo (Oct 3, 2016)

My personality has never been subdued. I'm about 5'4" and weigh just over 200#, and give it to me--see how fast I'll wear it. I have a sweater coat that I made out of scrap yarns over 30 years ago, and still wear it. I'll admit it seems a tad shorter than it was, and the belt I made to go with it seems a bid shorter, but that must be the years--can't be that I've gotten wider. Naw! I call my sweater/coat "Elizabethan" because it has green sleeves. The greens don't match, either. I'd love to make another, but can't find the basic raglan-sleeved top-to-bottom sweater pattern. Lost mine years ago, and it was just a few lines dictated to me from my late cousin Beulah Gaylord. She used the basic pattern and made such a variety of garments--colors, y/o patterns, cables, or whatever. She was an absolute genius! If I can get one of my daughters or "grands" to cooperate, I'll take a picture later, then, again with their help, attach it to this.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

I would make it and wear it because it is so much fun.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

janegreen said:


> Love this cardigan. One day I'll make it. What do you think about it? Would you wear it?


Yes, I'd wear it. The pants, not so much. :sm01:


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I would wear it. I don't know how to crochet, though, so I won't be making it.

Hazel


----------



## Hippechik (Dec 13, 2014)

I would if the colors were updated.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty. But it isn't the type of sweater or coat I would wear


----------



## scrapbookbabs (Nov 24, 2014)

Never. I'm tall and thin but would never wear it. It's a little too loud and looks like a blanket on her


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

chubs said:


> no but I "couldn't" wear her pants and shoes either.LOL


 :sm09: :sm24: Me neither!


----------



## Kolby (Jan 22, 2011)

Absolutely! But, it would have to be colors similar to this, earthy or deeper tones. I love it, am not young and am overweight but I can visualize it.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

No, I would not wear it. Too colorful for this old lady.


----------



## junezee (Sep 18, 2015)

it looks great on her, it wouldnt look good on me.....


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Yes, if I was young, slim, and had good posture!????


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow! Those pants are tight.



chubs said:


> no but I "couldn't" wear her pants and shoes either.LOL


----------



## rhiannon43130 (Dec 21, 2014)

Shorter version yes


----------



## SQM (Jun 22, 2012)

janegreen said:


> Love this cardigan. One day I'll make it. What do you think about it? Would you wear it?


Yes a million times yes. It is fantastic.


----------



## arlo (Dec 27, 2012)

I wold wear it in a shorter style, with more subdued colors, but that is just my preferance. You may prefer brighter colors in a longer style, whatever you feel comfortable with. Arlene from N.Y. USA


----------



## CraftySK (Feb 19, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

Love it. Although that is the crochet pattern I do not like, that vest is pretty and I would wear it.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

No, Not my style.


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

no I would not wear it - it looks like a modified granny square afghan to me


----------



## librarycat64 (Jan 12, 2017)

Was there a pattern attached to the photo. I would love to make this.


----------



## Geebart (Jun 2, 2014)

No.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

eppe said:


> no I would not wear it - it looks like a modified granny square afghan to me


That is what I mean by the crochet pattern but with heals and leggings it would look very nice.


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm thin but I still don't think I'd wear it at my age. I use granny squares for pillows and other things for the house, but I don't wear them. The cardigan looks good on the model though.


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

OK, I'm on the slim side, but I certainly wouldn't wear it! It kind of looks like you're wearing an afghan.


----------



## GrandmaJeanB (Feb 7, 2012)

I agree for the slimmer person but I think a shorter one for anyone would be nice.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

I made one (sport weight yarn) and it is fun to wear.


----------



## wray (Apr 6, 2015)

I'd wear it.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

I would, and the pants and shoes. I am not overweight and love leggings, etc. The "coat" looks great...a little updated 70's but very pretty.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

It is lovely--looks like a great deal of time/effort, and I feel it would be more more appropriate as beautiful afghan that should be draped over a living room couch--which would be a true conversation piece--and, I do mean this as a compliment!!! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## salmonmac (Apr 18, 2012)

Love the look! Do make it soon so we can see.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Even though I'm over weight I would wear it around the house to cozy up in but not out in public. It is very cute though.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Flashback to the 60's!


----------



## callev (Jan 28, 2017)

It all depends on where you live.
Where you would wear it, and ones personality!
When I was younger, traveled to the larger cities, or to a Weavers and spinners convention.

Also done in more neutral colors it could be smashing as a special occasion ensemble. 
Love wearable art.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

I like this pattern too, but I think that this would appeal to a specific audience. Young, thin, and very stylish. My granddaughter would love this, but my daughter would probably think she was wearing her great-grandma's afghan.


----------



## PatofWi (Apr 14, 2014)

If I looked like that, I sure would wear it.


----------



## lindalink (May 3, 2016)

Yes, hip length


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> I think it's beautiful, and looks fabulous on this slim young model.
> It's a little too "out there" for my subdued personality though. :sm17:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Love it. Yes!


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Only if I were in my recliner chair and using it as a blanket.


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Sorry, no.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

I would wear it if the colors were a little more subtle, I love long cardigans


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch (Jul 31, 2014)

I'd wear it in a heartbeat and I'm neither young nor thin. In fact I'm halfway through a shocking pink and violet ankle length granny square waistcoat.


----------



## Weasynana (May 8, 2014)

life is too short to care what other people would wear. If you love it, do it.


----------



## Weasynana (May 8, 2014)

[quote Double post. Sorry


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Yes, I would wear it, but in more subdued colours.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

It is ok but not my style.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

I would wear it for sure! I think shorter folks would want it proportionately shorter...


----------



## grandmas hands (Apr 12, 2011)

I would not wear it in that situation. I think it would go great over denim with a long cotton top and around the house and size doesn't matter. The model could wear it anywhere. She shows it off very well.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

laurelarts said:


> I would if I weighed 100 lbs. but I am overweight and it would make me look even larger, I think. But I do like it.


I agree - if I looked like her, yes I would. As I look in real life? Nope. LOL! It is gorgeous, though.


----------



## Dorise (Nov 21, 2013)

I made a shorter one years ago and a Hat to go with it and YES I would wear it, don't know where the jacket is but still have hat.
Dorise
Be Well and Happy


----------



## makeitsew2750 (Jan 23, 2011)

Never. Granny Squares were and still are one of my least favorite things about crochet that made me move over to being a knitter. I'm happy that crochet has branched out and gotten away from so much of these 60's type patterns and become more modern.


----------



## DLB (Jan 3, 2012)

why not!


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

I love it. It's beautiful and I would wear it if it was more of a cardigan length.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

It would make a beautiful bedspread or rug.


----------



## Happy in retirement (Jul 20, 2011)

janegreen said:


> Love this cardigan. One day I'll make it. What do you think about it? Would you wear it?


Sorry no


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

I like it. I love these colors. Sort of autumny.


----------



## NEcrafter51943 (Dec 11, 2016)

I'm making one for myself in Royal Blue, Sea Green & White, shorter sleeves & length. Love the jacket but at 73 can't wear the pants or shoes anymore. LOL


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Very nice, I would wear it 

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Shylinn (Mar 19, 2014)

I would wear it as a short jacket with black slacks using some of those "unforgettable" colorways.


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

janegreen said:


> Love this cardigan. One day I'll make it. What do you think about it? Would you wear it?


Yes if I were young and skinny like she is.


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

You better believe I would. What I would not wear are the shoes!


----------



## Rosewood11 (Jan 25, 2011)

The 1970s are back with a vengence!!! There was a time when I would have worn this coat, but feel it is for the younger set, or at least someone more adventurous than I am. I am a fan of monochromatic, traditional clothing. I loved Melania Trump's inauguration suit, but was less impressed with her inaugural gown, even though she helped design it. I'm not a fan of the "pop of color" craze. If you are going to wear a green suit, don't wear mustard-colored shoes. This coat has several "pops of color," and I just find it distracting.


----------



## callev (Jan 28, 2017)

I think we all find what makes us feel good. 
And the occasion dictates what we wear.

I think some days I am more adventurous than others.

Age does have to do with it, but search for the "grand ladies" of NYC. There is a young street photographer who has captured elderly women who dress like art.
I would love to be so brave, but small town America is not kind to eccentrics.
I do not want to be the laugh of the town.
Now I wouldn't mind it on a Sat night in a large city.


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

I would wear it if it was shorter. Like hip length. It is pretty.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

do not like nor would I wear it. looks granny afghan.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

I love it but I am 5 ft and overweight. I think it would make me look really overweight. If I were tall and slim I would wear it in a heartbeat. In fact. I made something similar in lightweight yarn for my sistet-in- law (tall and slim). She loved it.


----------



## azsgram3 (Feb 2, 2011)

No I would not wear it,but I am to fluffy.


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

Yes. It has a vintage and colorful style.


----------



## CarlaLG (Apr 1, 2015)

I hear that. Meeee tooooo. Need to lose over 100 lbs first!


----------



## quatrefoilknits (Apr 12, 2016)

purler said:


> If I looked like that yes . A white one with a bikini underneath x


 I was also thinking of the granny-square sweater-coat as a beach cover-up (in white) or a bathrobe (in mint). :sm11:


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Sure if I was tall and lanky like the model!!!!!!!!


----------



## grommitt (Apr 12, 2011)

very nice yes i would wear it. it is so different


----------



## jgauker (Sep 20, 2012)

As others have pointed out, I like it very much but I don't have the figure for it. Further, I don't like long knitted things or skirts, because if you sit in them it stretches the yarn and the butt gets baggy. Even in my shape, I might where it if it were shorter.


----------



## margoseven (Mar 22, 2011)

Definitely!


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I would wear it if the the squares were more uniform in color.


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

I wanted to show you all a couple of photos of a granny coat I made, and Wore, last winter, but do not know how to post photos.
Could someone tell me how to do this?


----------



## jloveland (Jan 18, 2017)

I do ..I made one to wear over PJs .like a robe love it it is very warm and I am PHAT (pretty hot and thick!). don't care what any one thinks. used up surplus yarn. So I say go for it!


----------



## pianovicki (Oct 2, 2012)

The thing I dislike about granny squares is all those darn ends to weave in. My second comment...leather pants r u kidding me??!!


jloveland said:


> I do ..I made one to wear over PJs .like a robe love it it is very warm and I am PHAT (pretty hot and thick!). don't care what any one thinks. used up surplus yarn. So I say go for it!


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

I love colors but I prefer to knit stripes sideways, not quite so hard to wear if someone is a bit overweight. I make a coat like this one years ago and also made one for my very slender, tall daughterin law. I like the stripes better for myself and most of my friends like them in the vertical stripes too.

The last one is a top down sweater. I prefer the colors to be used this way unless the person it is made for is very tall and slender. they look great in the crochet coats.


----------



## deborah herrmann (May 26, 2011)

Love the colors and the stitch's. Just can't wear one like tha! I would look like a over stuff chairs!!!


----------



## lindamarcella (Dec 14, 2016)

Very pretty but not for me. I'd look like a tank in it. I might wear it if it was all black. I do like long sweaters.


----------



## jtchip (Jan 7, 2017)

It would look like a bath robe on me - I'm too short and round for that. Looks great on a tall, skinny, young model!


----------



## Ruddersrun (Aug 6, 2013)

No, I would not wear it.
However, my mother made granny square afghans that we still curl under!!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

Yup I'd wear it


----------



## maggie16 (Jan 25, 2017)

Beautiful coat but I could not wear it. Looks like it would be very heavy.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

I'd wear the cardi, but the pants? Not even if I were that thin! :- )


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I wouldn't, sorry. Don't like granny squares.


----------



## jobailey (Dec 22, 2011)

Love the colors but not crazy about the design, don't like blocks! So no!


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Yes. I would tone down the color for me.


----------



## bigalbigal3 (Mar 15, 2011)

Qui wouldn't but I think it's pretty


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Perfect for football games.


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

Yep love this and would definitely wear it

Di


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Got me thinking now. Big project.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Not for me. Granny squares are not my thing, especially for clothing... I like all the colours though... :sm01: :sm01: :sm01:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Hazel Blumberg - McKee said:


> I would wear it. I don't know how to crochet, though, so I won't be making it.
> 
> Hazel


You'll never learn younger!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

maryfrommanteo said:


> ... can't find the basic raglan-sleeved top-to-bottom sweater pattern. Lost mine years ago, and it was just a few lines dictated to me from my late cousin Beulah Gaylord. She used the basic pattern and made such a variety of garments--colors, y/o patterns, cables, or whatever. She was an absolute genius! If I can get one of my daughters or "grands" to cooperate, I'll take a picture later, then, again with their help, attach it to this.


Here's one: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-magic-custom-fit-raglan-sweater
Here's the first one I ever saw: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/incredible-custom-fit-raglan


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

onegrannygoose said:


> I would absolutely wear it I love it. By the way I'm not skinny.


Me, too!

Now, I have the idea of what to do with the falling-apart granny square afghans I 'rescued'. I've separated the squares along their whip-stitched seams, washed them, and have them sitting in a bag asking me to do something with them. Maybe I need a thick new coat?


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

I would have worn it in my younger days when I was tall and thin, now older, shorter, and rounder, so not a good look now.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

I think it may look great on my DD or GD but I doubt I would wear it. Little too bright and bold for me.


----------



## wheezy70 (Jan 29, 2017)

I would absolutely wear it!


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

I started making squares with oddments of yarn, about this time last year whilst awaiting surgery. This was the outcome. Every time I have worn my coat I have been approached by people paying me compliments. I am getting on in years (69) and am nowhere near as slim as I would like to be, but wearing my coat is fun and it looks quite dressy.


----------



## lizzie91001 (Aug 14, 2016)

Yes!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

I would have 50 years ago. I think it is pretty.


----------



## missdickhaus (Dec 16, 2016)

I would wear this all the time, I love lots of color, especially since I live in a place that is mostly grey-skied all the time lol


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

It's beautiful but I'd not wear it


----------



## PaulaSussexUK (Jul 6, 2014)

Granny squares often land up in UK charity shops as blankets for dog baskets........as to the pink shoes, I hope she was paid well to wear them as it can be costly dealing with bunions later in life! I think this answers your question!


----------



## MattieH (Dec 6, 2016)

houlahan said:


> Not now. Maybe many moons ago, when I was a young thing. :sm24: :sm08:


Me too!!!


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

yes but maybe in more neutral colors


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

BMFleming said:


> My sister made one for me many years ago and I liked it till it got too small.


Don't you just hate how these things shrink over the years?!!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Maureen Therese said:


> I started making squares with oddments of yarn, about this time last year whilst awaiting surgery. This was the outcome. Every time I have worn my coat I have been approached by people paying me compliments. I am getting on in years (69) and am nowhere near as slim as I would like to be, but wearing my coat is fun and it looks quite dressy.


You wear it well :sm24:


----------



## penelope (Feb 9, 2011)

laurelarts said:


> I would if I weighed 100 lbs. but I am overweight and it would make me look even larger, I think. But I do like it.


I'm in total agreement with you. I'll also add "tall" and thin.


----------



## Rachael L. (Jan 24, 2017)

I would wear it, do you have a link where I could purchase the pattern for it?


----------



## scrapbookbabs (Nov 24, 2014)

I dont like granny squares. As a swearer/coat it's even worse. I'm sure the model would never wear it.


----------



## Susew (Sep 16, 2016)

It looks t me like that is not a granny squares. There appears to be stripes on it in several places. I think a good part of the success of such a project is in the color choice. You can't just throw everything at it. It has to be chosen carefully.


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

Thank you Katsch. I love the colours of Autumn toned coat. Maybe I'll have to try one like that. Licorice colours look good too.


----------



## GrammyB6753 (Apr 14, 2014)

Oooh that is gorgeous!


----------



## Lizmossstitch (Oct 1, 2015)

Last night I tuned in to some so called knitting podcasts . I wish they were called TALKING PODCASTS instead , one can listen and watch for 10 mins or more and not see one single idea in knitting . I am not sure where or when these people 
Actually KNIT . I was lucky I was knitting as I listened .


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Maureen Therese said:


> I started making squares with oddments of yarn, about this time last year whilst awaiting surgery. This was the outcome. Every time I have worn my coat I have been approached by people paying me compliments. I am getting on in years (69) and am nowhere near as slim as I would like to be, but wearing my coat is fun and it looks quite dressy.


That is just beautiful and I am not surprised you get compliments when you wear it.


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

chubs said:


> no but I "couldn't" wear her pants and shoes either.LOL


Haha! I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## lpeni (May 9, 2011)

I would, but a shorter one.


----------



## Oshkosh Oma (Dec 11, 2011)

No


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Found this one too on Red Heart web link: Like it a lot since it has the attached collar and sleeve cuffs........

http://www.redheart.com/files/patterns/pdf/LW5297-Glam-Coat-in-Grannies-Free-Crochet-Pattern.pdf


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

I love it. I would definitely wear it. I don't think you have to be a skinny model to wear it. Where did you get the pattern?


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Maureen Therese said:


> I started making squares with oddments of yarn, about this time last year whilst awaiting surgery. This was the outcome. Every time I have worn my coat I have been approached by people paying me compliments. I am getting on in years (69) and am nowhere near as slim as I would like to be, but wearing my coat is fun and it looks quite dressy.


I love your coat. It is beautiful.


----------



## ducky195502 (May 2, 2012)

that's it!!!! I will be making mine in the brown tones. There should be a picture of 3 ladies in 3 different colours combos.


----------



## bgotte (Jul 12, 2016)

I would....of course I cannot crochet to save my life! I can add edgings and such but forget about making granny squares! Which I so love granny squares! I might would choose different colors for me, but yes if I could I would!


----------



## moonieboy (Apr 11, 2012)

It is very nicely made; however, I would not wear it.
Moonieboy


----------



## cakediva (May 8, 2013)

I would love to wear it!!!....not skinny either BTW!!!!!....AND THE PANTS!


----------



## Rachael L. (Jan 24, 2017)

Anyone have a pattern for this?


----------



## bgotte (Jul 12, 2016)

Trying to find this exact pattern sorry ...help! I may learn to crochet...someday! Lol!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

FREE Ideas:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#view=captioned_thumbs&photo=yes&craft=crochet&language=en&availability=free&pa=granny-square&pc=cardigan&sort=date

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#photo=yes&craft=crochet&language=en&pa=granny-square&pc=coat&view=captioned_thumbs&availability=free&sort=date


----------



## tygereye (Sep 1, 2016)

Love the sweater even the length but those shoes with those colors no way!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

For those who say they don't know how to crochet, please, consider this. 
Why did granny-squares become popular among Hippies? 
Some had surely learned _some_ crochet from mom, grandma, aunt, etc. 
They in turn showed how to do a granny square to their pals. 
*No one* was using patterns. 
Almost no one knew how to read a pattern had they had any. 
Some folks who barely know how to crochet love granny squares, because ... you do not have to try to find the end-of-row stitch into which to work the last or first stitch. They fail at trying to crochet a square back-and-forth - it usually gets narrower and narrower the longer they make it, but have no such problem working granny-squares round-and-round.

So, try it! If you're a knitter and have some leftover yarns, give it a try.
Here's a basic square to try: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/little-old-lady-basic-granny


----------



## BaraKiss (Jun 15, 2012)

I had a similar one in the 70's when I was skinny.....


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I have some advice for anyone embarking upon anything made from motifs - be they granny-squares or other pieces needing assembly. Unless it's a tiny item that's unlikely to be stressed - pulled everywhichway - forget about the whip-stitch for joining. I've a collection of better methods, any one of which will last far longer than a whip-stitched seam: http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-page?upnum=3707

Why do I hate whip-stitched seams? Because I have seen too many of those granny-square afghans knitted in the 60s and 70s hanging on clotheslines to dry and falling apart on the seams. Because I've seen too many in second-hand stores also falling apart at the seams. Those whip-stitched seams just aren't durable for large items like bedspreads. That single strand can't take the strains put upon it. On small projects - granny-square hats, baby blankets, etc. - it's OK, but not a great choice for larger items. Just my opinion, of course.


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

Maureen Therese said:


> I started making squares with oddments of yarn, about this time last year whilst awaiting surgery. This was the outcome. Every time I have worn my coat I have been approached by people paying me compliments. I am getting on in years (69) and am nowhere near as slim as I would like to be, but wearing my coat is fun and it looks quite dressy.


That is lovely!


----------



## bgotte (Jul 12, 2016)

My goodness... what a wealth of good information! You are a very giving and kind person to be so helpful at least to me. I value your knowledge...I have only been knitting for the last 15 years and from what I can tell others have been knitting their whole life. I'm in awe of all the great knitters around the world. Wow, you took the time to put all that together? How wonderful! THANK YOU! Not shouting just want you to know I appreciate your extra mile!


----------



## bgotte (Jul 12, 2016)

bgotte (online) Joined: Jul 12, 2016 Posts: 17

My goodness... what a wealth of good information! You are a very giving and kind person to be so helpful at least to me. I value your knowledge...I have only been knitting for the last 15 years and from what I can tell others have been knitting their whole life. I'm in awe of all the great knitters around the world. Wow, you took the time to put all that together? How wonderful! THANK YOU! Not shouting just want you to know I appreciate your extra mile!


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I have some advice for anyone embarking upon anything made from motifs - be they granny-squares or other pieces needing assembly. Unless it's a tiny item that's unlikely to be stressed - pulled everywhichway - forget about the whip-stitch for joining. I've a collection of better methods, any one of which will last far longer than a whip-stitched seam: http://www.knittingparadise.com/user-page?upnum=3707
> 
> Why do I hate whip-stitched seams? Because I have seen too many of those granny-square afghans knitted in the 60s and 70s hanging on clotheslines to dry and falling apart on the seams. Because I've seen too many in second-hand stores also falling apart at the seams. Those whip-stitched seams just aren't durable for large items like bedspreads. That single strand can't take the strains put upon it. On small projects - granny-square hats, baby blankets, etc. - it's OK, but not a great choice for larger items. Just my opinion, of course.


I wish there was a way to bookmark your page!


----------



## annettet28 (Jun 26, 2012)

To bookmark go to top of page and you'll see two hyperlinks; one is watch and the other is bookmark. Much luck!


----------



## spydr716 (Feb 24, 2011)

It's beautiful! I think I'd wear it during my Macy's fragrance-selling holiday!


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

annettet28 said:


> To bookmark go to top of page and you'll see two hyperlinks; one is watch and the other is bookmark. Much luck!


Thanks for making the effort to help, but I know how to bookmark threads. I'd like to bookmark JJ's "My Page" with all the links in it.


----------



## BSG (Sep 12, 2011)

I like this one better with some modifications of the colors
http://www.diaryofacreativefanatic.com/2013/08/different-methods-of-joining-granny-squares-and-square-motifs.html


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

I think it is pretty and love the colors, but....I would not wear it.


----------



## transdolly (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes I would!!!


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

Thank you to those who have commented on my coat. I did not have a pattern. I cut the basic shape out of vilene and worked to that.
As I am not a straight build, and wasn't even when I was very slender, my coat needed to be A-line from the waist down. Most granny coats are worked in straight lines so that they sit open a bit from the hips. Mine was all done by experimentation and, as I joined the squares with a crochet chain stitch, I was able to virtually "un-zip" a row of squares if I was not happy with it. I made it too full to start with and removed a few squares from the skirt and then zipped it up again.


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

Thank you to those who have commented on my coat. I did not have a pattern. I cut the basic shape out of vilene and worked to that.
As I am not a straight build, and wasn't even when I was very slender, my coat needed to be A-line from the waist down. Most granny coats are worked in straight lines so that they sit open a bit from the hips. Mine was all done by experimentation and, as I joined the squares with a crochet chain stitch, I was able to virtually "un-zip" a row of squares if I was not happy with it. I made it too full to start with and removed a few squares from the skirt and then zipped it up again.


----------



## Pmahuey (Oct 23, 2016)

Lovely. I don't have the yarn to make it as of yet, but I will.


----------



## Pmahuey (Oct 23, 2016)

I would wear it. Very nice


----------



## maryfrommanteo (Oct 3, 2016)

Thanks millions for the two --count 'em--two raglan top-down patterns. I'm printing both of them, so I can compare and figure out which one would be easier. I'm not as young as I used to be, and don't have as much time as I did.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

If it were jacket or finger tip length, I would. I am fat AND short and that is a very unflattering length for me.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm agreeing with some;- if I looked like the model, I definitely would. It's pretty and colorful.


----------



## ajay (Mar 8, 2011)

I WOULD NOT WEAR THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I hate granny squares!!!
When I was growing, my mother was always crocheting and all she made were granny squares afghans for every member of the family. Not for me.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Artbarn said:


> I wish there was a way to bookmark your page!


Sorry, there isn't. Well, there isn't on KP, but you could bookmark it on your computer's 'favourites' ... if you're using a computer. For other 'devices', I've no clue.

Let's see. As a 'work-around', you could list interesting URLs on your Ravelry bio/about me page. jvallas has done that: http://www.ravelry.com/people/jvallas

More than one way to do just about _everything_!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

BSG said:


> I like this one better with some modifications of the colors
> http://www.diaryofacreativefanatic.com/2013/08/different-methods-of-joining-granny-squares-and-square-motifs.html


Thank you! Added to my page of joinings.


----------



## carriemae (Aug 28, 2012)

Did in the 60s. First thing I ever crocheted was a poncho that looked a lot like this


----------



## marywallis (Mar 18, 2012)

Your coat is simply beautiful and so original without being to eclectic. What is vilene?, you made a cloth pattern and then made the squares according to the pattern to fit ? thanks


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

janegreen said:


> Love this cardigan. One day I'll make it. What do you think about it? Would you wear it?


Wow, Jane! You have created a firestorm! - in a good way :sm24: 
It's fun to see all the excitement about granny squares.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-446835-1.html


----------



## Frosch (Feb 5, 2014)

Love it, but I'm not sure if I could carry it of.


----------



## Rutherford Roe (Apr 16, 2014)

NO way...


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

AND for those who are bored with any previously listed Granny Square coats, check out the Pinterest posts on them:

http://www.pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=granny%20square%20coat&rs=typed&term_meta[]=granny%7Ctyped&term_meta[]=square%7Ctyped&term_meta[]=coat%7Ctyped

there are hundreds shown there, many are very unique, even one with a matching scarf

Have a great day.


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

BARBIE-s said:


> AND for those who are bored with any previously listed Granny Square coats, check out the Pinterest posts on them:
> 
> http://www.pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=granny%20square%20coat&rs=typed&term_meta[]=granny%7Ctyped&term_meta[]=square%7Ctyped&term_meta[]=coat%7Ctyped
> 
> ...


I have certainly changed my mind about granny square coats! I think there are some fabulous designs that inspire here. Thanks for the pins!


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

It's BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Nanny Val said:


> Very nice but I'm sorry I would not wear it.


me either. Reminds me of when I first learned how to crochet and that was all I knew how to make. Almost as bad as the empire waistline.


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

Thank you marywallis. Designing the pattern as I went along was fun. Vilene is a medium used to cut patterns from and is also used to interface garments to add stiffening. It may be called something different on your side of the world.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Maureen Therese said:


> Thank you marywallis. Designing the pattern as I went along was fun. Vilene is a medium used to cut patterns from and is also used to interface garments to add stiffening. It may be called something different on your side of the world.


Link: http://www.vlieseline.com/en/Products/


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

Pocahontas said:


> Wow, Jane! You have created a firestorm! - in a good way :sm24:
> It's fun to see all the excitement about granny squares.
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-446835-1.html


LOL! True! I didn't expect! 
:sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

For those who would like to crochet it I shared all my thoughts here: http://beautifulcrochetstuff.com/granny-squares-cardigan-pattern/ and I will add to this post every day. Join me and let's crochet together.


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Link: http://www.vlieseline.com/en/Products/


I think it's like the Pellon interfacings that we have in the US.


----------



## marywallis (Mar 18, 2012)

Thank you I found the sites mw. I am planing my colors.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Yes I would wear it. But I am a child of the 60's--enough said?


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Maureen Therese said:


> I started making squares with oddments of yarn, about this time last year whilst awaiting surgery. This was the outcome. Every time I have worn my coat I have been approached by people paying me compliments. I am getting on in years (69) and am nowhere near as slim as I would like to be, but wearing my coat is fun and it looks quite dressy.


It's gorgeous!!! Excellently designed to fit, unlike the usual boxy/straight-line ones.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

maryfrommanteo said:


> Thanks millions for the two --count 'em--two raglan top-down patterns. I'm printing both of them, so I can compare and figure out which one would be easier. I'm not as young as I used to be, and don't have as much time as I did.


More:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/workshop-rvo---raglan-from-the-top
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/improv
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-magic-custom-fit-raglan-sweater

And they're all as easy as you can wish.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Lizmossstitch said:


> Last night I tuned in to some so called knitting podcasts . I wish they were called TALKING PODCASTS instead , one can listen and watch for 10 mins or more and not see one single idea in knitting . I am not sure where or when these people
> Actually KNIT . I was lucky I was knitting as I listened .


I haven't figured out how to access podcasts. :sm12:


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi  I've just updated the post with a new video and photo. Hope you'll enjoy it!  Here is a link: http://beautifulcrochetstuff.com/granny-squares-cardigan-pattern/


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

No, but I made one for my bed that looks very similar.


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks Jessica Jean. I knew my pear shape wouldn't look too good in a straight through style. You wouldn't want to know how many times I pulled it apart before I was happy with it.


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

janegreen said:


> Hi  I've just updated the post with a new video and photo. Hope you'll enjoy it!  Here is a link: http://beautifulcrochetstuff.com/granny-squares-cardigan-pattern/


Iâve just finished joining


----------



## whitknits (Nov 9, 2012)

A shorter version definitely!


----------



## Jayla (Jun 21, 2011)

no, but my grand daughter would love it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

janegreen said:


> I've just finished joining


It looks lovely! Now, to fetch the steel measuring tape and see what those 
centimeters are in inches. (Yes, I'm a dinosaur. Inches and feet _almost_ make sense to me, but not quite.)


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It looks lovely! Now, to fetch the steel measuring tape and see what those
> centimeters are in inches. (Yes, I'm a dinosaur. Inches and feet _almost_ make sense to me, but not quite.)


32 cm =12 1/2 in
16 cm = 6 1/4 in


----------



## Babie (Feb 8, 2012)

It's pretty, but would prefer a shorter one and no tights and heels! Jeans and flat shoes!


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

Babie said:


> It's pretty, but would prefer a shorter one and no tights and heels! Jeans and flat shoes!


Sounds great!


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

cheecat said:


> It's BEAUTIFUL!


Totally agree!


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

kippyfure said:


> Yes I would wear it. But I am a child of the 60's--enough said?


Have you ever tried on it?


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

Pmahuey said:


> I would wear it. Very nice


Agree with you


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

bgotte said:


> Trying to find this exact pattern sorry ...help! I may learn to crochet...someday! Lol!


Try to crochet with me: http://beautifulcrochetstuff.com/granny-squares-cardigan-pattern/ Hope it will help


----------



## janegreen (Oct 28, 2014)

janegreen said:


> Love this cardigan. One day I'll make it. What do you think about it? Would you wear it?


Finally done! You can fin the pattern here: http://beautifulcrochetstuff.com/granny-squares-cardigan-pattern/


----------



## Artbarn (Aug 1, 2014)

janegreen said:


> Finally done! You can fin the pattern here: http://beautifulcrochetstuff.com/granny-squares-cardigan-pattern/


It's beautiful! I love the colors you chose.


----------



## Granny41 (Feb 24, 2015)

janegreen said:


> Love this cardigan. One day I'll make it. What do you think about it? Would you wear it?


Never. It is very 60s or 70s. I'm old and forget which!


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

janegreen said:


> Finally done! You can fin the pattern here: http://beautifulcrochetstuff.com/granny-squares-cardigan-pattern/


It is very nice!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

janegreen said:


> Finally done! You can find the pattern here: http://beautifulcrochetstuff.com/granny-squares-cardigan-pattern/


It's a beauty!


----------

